# Grueling Leg Day with IFBB Champion Breon Ansley



## Viking (Dec 18, 2017)

Grueling Leg Day with IFBB Champion Breon Ansley - YouTube







He is the classic physique champion. His training is geared towards his goals but I think all of us could take something from this. He has a really good outlook on training. Basically being smart and not doing unnecessary weight for the sake of it.


----------



## striffe (Dec 18, 2017)

Good video. I agree with the squats as well. Going heavy is great but for me pushing that extra weight never translated in loads of new muscle tissue. Over time it just messed up my knees and back! If I could go back I would have kept the weight heavy just not been trying to break PR's all the time.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Dec 18, 2017)

Breon IMO has the most aesthetic physique out there....... beautiful physique.... awesome to say the least


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 18, 2017)

striffe said:


> Good video. I agree with the squats as well. Going heavy is great but for me pushing that extra weight never translated in loads of new muscle tissue. Over time it just messed up my knees and back! If I could go back I would have kept the weight heavy just not been trying to break PR's all the time.



I love squats and I LOVE going heavy but I've had to back my weights down over the years to avoid knee issues.


----------



## Viking (Dec 19, 2017)

striffe said:


> Good video. I agree with the squats as well. Going heavy is great but for me pushing that extra weight never translated in loads of new muscle tissue. Over time it just messed up my knees and back! If I could go back I would have kept the weight heavy just not been trying to break PR's all the time.



My body is starting to tell me the same thing.



mytreefiddy said:


> Breon IMO has the most aesthetic physique out there....... beautiful physique.... awesome to say the least



I agree. Although I did have Chris Bumstead as 1st at the Olympia.



ASHOP said:


> I love squats and I LOVE going heavy but I've had to back my weights down over the years to avoid knee issues.



I do as well. But as stiffe posted I haven't seen that much growth either from going past that line. I am not stating don't train hard and push it. For me though I didn't see much benefit from pushing it to the max and when following more strength sytle training programs would often stain things over time. I would rather squat 2-4 plates and push the reps then go heavier for low reps. That's just me though and some guys only benefit from pushing the weight.


----------



## Victory (Jan 2, 2018)

Great video and advice. I have been guilty of going too heavy in the past and not focusing on form for every rep. I agree with what he says in the video.


----------



## odin (Jan 10, 2018)

Great advice. Although I am going to try to get my squat up as much as possible this year. I always try and go for over 6 reps so nothing too crazy.


----------



## SURGE (Feb 17, 2018)

Good tips especially if longetivity is a goal. He looked great on stage last year.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

The smart approach is the best approach.  Grow slow and take proper precautions.  Speeding only increases your risk of crashing!


----------



## rmtt (Feb 28, 2018)

Viking said:


> My body is starting to tell me the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here....I rarely go over 3 plates anymore as I don't use knee wraps or sleeves. What I like doing us warming up to 315....maybe 365 at times....and keep reps high.

I then do drop sets. Down to 275 for as many reps as possible....then down to 225 for the same.

Just rest long enough to unload the bar. So 365 may be 8-10 reps, 275 for 10+ reps, then 225 I will try to hit at least 20 reps. This last set is a faster tempo....more of a piston type range of motion with constant tension.

My legs actually grow pretty easily....quads especially. So I'm beginning to focus more on hamstrings lately.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 28, 2018)

Good video! Tearing those squats up!


----------

